# Is my B.Vagans hybrid?



## Drift (Aug 18, 2012)

As title...
She is about 3.5-4" leg span , I have grown her from a 2cm sling, I was expecting her to be fully black by now but she still has a lighter colour carapace.

Here is some pics.





































Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks for looking 

Gaz


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

Here is a normal b vagans so yours is a hybrid


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

In all probability they are both hybrid, just different percentage.


----------



## Drift (Aug 18, 2012)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> image
> 
> Here is a normal b vagans so yours is a hybrid


Thanks for that  

Shane as I was wanting to breed her at some point


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

its a Brachypelma verdezi by the looks of it click here


----------



## Drift (Aug 18, 2012)

muska2510 said:


> its a Brachypelma verdezi by the looks of it click here


Thank you  It does look alot like Verdezi.

How would I tell for sure? I dont think I have the moult unfortunately.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

A verdezi would have a black triangle around the eyes the op's has no such making so I would say no to verdezi


----------



## Smudge375 (Dec 22, 2012)

It is nothing like a B. verdezi. It's closer to a Brachypelma kahlenbergi but not 100%


----------



## Drift (Aug 18, 2012)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> A verdezi would have a black triangle around the eyes the op's has no such making so I would say no to verdezi


I did see on the site linked that the pic of the adult verdezi had the triangle but the pic of the juvie did not.


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

Smudge375 said:


> It is nothing like a B. verdezi. It's closer to a Brachypelma kahlenbergi but not 100%


kahlenbergi are alot darker 

yes verdezi have a black triangle but the closet i could think of and its a vagan variant it wont be a pure but may be hybrid or it


----------



## Smudge375 (Dec 22, 2012)

muska2510 said:


> kahlenbergi are alot darker
> 
> yes verdezi have a black triangle but the closet i could think of and its a vagan variant it wont be a pure but may be hybrid or it


I have Af of B. vagans, B. verdezi and B. kahlenbergi here and it is definitely closer to the Kahlenbergi but like I said not 100%

Does the OP know the seller? or what the parents looked like?


----------



## muska2510 (Jul 12, 2013)

how about a Brachypelma albiceps


----------



## Drift (Aug 18, 2012)

Smudge375 said:


> I have Af of B. vagans, B. verdezi and B. kahlenbergi here and it is definitely closer to the Kahlenbergi but like I said not 100%
> 
> Does the OP know the seller? or what the parents looked like?


Trying to remember where I got it from... Could have been tarantulaworld, exoticanimals.co.uk or metamorphosis. 
I did not see the parents.

Cheers


----------



## Drift (Aug 18, 2012)

muska2510 said:


> how about a Brachypelma albiceps


Thats another possibility. 



Is there any way of knowing if it is a different sp or a hybrid of some sort?
Could I tell from a moult?


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Tarantulaguy01 said:


> image
> 
> Here is a normal b vagans so yours is a hybrid



:lol2: Nice and simple then.


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

The whole thread shows why they are probably hybrids. Any old brachy with a red arse was bred as a vagans.


----------



## Drift (Aug 18, 2012)

oliwilliams said:


> The whole thread shows why they are probably hybrids. Any old brachy with a red arse was bred as a vagans.


Very disappointing that this species is all mixed up.

I will keep her for a bit longer but I am not chuffed about owning some mixed up hybrid, even though she is still nice.

I have just bought 2 vagan slings so will see how they turn out.

Thanks to all that have commented


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

B. vagans is very likely to be mixed up, its as simple as that, because of what Oli said. However, just because you see 2 species mating doesn't mean you get a result, and of course the more unrelated they are the more unlikely there is of a result. However, in a bid to help clear things up (with many species) breeders are trying to source from WC stock. Which, IMO, is a good argument for not hybridising. But, as this species is protected under CITES that's not legally possible.
There have been some successful breeding from what is claimed to be pure stock. I had a male and female but the female moulted out. I have another male but he's only at late juvenile stage. I believe Selina is trying too.
But, forgetting the photo ID (you can see differences even in these pix) I'd suggest waiting for a moult before making assumptions. B. vagans seem to have regional differences and there's some confusion as to what species come from which areas. I'd suggest contacting Stuart Longhorn as he is working extensively on B. vagans and should give you an idea on what species you actually have.


----------

